# Smoked Sturgeon



## tg pythons (Feb 16, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to get some sturgeon from a coworker to smoke. It was already cleaned and ready for me, I just had to thaw it.

Thawed and cleaned:

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...A-4BA3-8A67-D93AC830D4F5_zpsgiignjna.jpg.html

I used two brine recipes found here on SMF 

Davy's recipe found on SMF minus the ginger.

2 cups Pineapple Juice
2 cups Teryaki
2 cups brown sugar
1/3 cup salt
1/2 cup wine ( Reisling)
1/4 cup fresh cracked black/white peppercorns
2 heaping tablespoons garlic powder
1 tsp homemade ground red pepper (hot hot hot) - I used homemade cayenne.  It hurts your eyes, throat, and nose, and makes you cough and sneeze when you apply it, but it's worth it!

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...5-4F6C-A0FC-507C6071F1EE_zpsfe7qm7xl.jpg.html

Sturgeon Candy brine found on SMF.  I halfed this recipe.

7 cups of water
1 cup kiko man soy sauce
4 cups brown sugar
1 tbl sp onion pwdr
1 tbl sp garlic pwdr
2 tsp all spice I received a lot of e-mails for this recipe, maybe cause I have kind friends or maybe it's
20 whole cloves
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/3 cup of non iodized salt

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...B-433B-A62B-4AF266016CC0_zpshjlkrdlm.jpg.html

After about a 24 hours, I pulled them from the brine and let them air dry for about an hour.  During this time I preheated the MES30 to 190, added a pan of water, and set up my new Maverick.

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...B-4A33-AB74-A16F98A79E1F_zpsihif9mcs.jpg.html

I could not find alder chips in my area, so I decided on apple.

I added new chips after about an hour and a half and rotated the two racks.

Q-view

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...B-4E61-9623-94A791C87A1F_zps8mxrrvtz.jpg.html

Total time was about 3.5 hours to 150 IT on the largest fillet.  

Davy's brine finished sturgeon:

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...7-4AD6-8BEB-5D2A5E4DF5F8_zpsguj1foes.jpg.html

Sturgeon Candy finished shot.

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...7-4ADE-A535-AEA0ACAC5354_zpsonlgyjqi.jpg.html

Both turned out excellent.  The only bad part is that I have to share it!

Tim


----------



## driedstick (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim, That looks great very nice on the co-worker giving you some hopefully that is the person you have to share it with

Great post

DS


----------



## tg pythons (Feb 16, 2014)

I will be bringing it in to work to share, so he will be getting some for sure!


----------



## hanathus (May 14, 2016)

Hi pythons, I was wondering if I could get the amount of ginger in the original terriaki recipe as well? Also how large should I be cutting the blocks into? I have about 40 pounds of sturgeon, and would love to try both recipes on a few pounds of it. It looks great.


----------



## cmayna (May 14, 2016)

I did the Sturgeon candy one last year.  Turned out great.  I cut the meat into finger food chunks.   Same recipe I used on Halibut.


----------



## tg pythons (May 14, 2016)

Hanathus said:


> Hi pythons, I was wondering if I could get the amount of ginger in the original terriaki recipe as well? Also how large should I be cutting the blocks into? I have about 40 pounds of sturgeon, and would love to try both recipes on a few pounds of it. It looks great.



I'm not sure of the ginger.  Just search for Davy's recipe; it should be on here somewhere.

As far as the size, they were about 2" thick.

The last time I smoked it, I didn't cut it into chunks and it turned out great!

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...C-4D6B-A965-77DF09EA01D1_zpsuf515ckn.jpg.html


----------

